# Square-1 Full EP pdf



## Raul Low (Nov 28, 2015)

Enjoy it 

http://www.mediafire.com/view/gpm38sr90cc3ef4


----------



## ZeshaaK (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks! I will definitely use this!


----------



## Berd (Nov 28, 2015)

This is awesome! Gj!


----------



## biscuit (Nov 28, 2015)

It doesn't load the pages until you scroll down to them, so at first I was like "It's not much more than PLL... Why do people complain about EP?" Then I kept scrolling...


----------



## Lid (Nov 28, 2015)

It's really not that many, in all it's just 38 cases if you ignore mirrors and inverses.

(For my EP list see signature)


----------



## biscuit (Nov 28, 2015)

Lid said:


> It's really not that many, in all it's just 38 cases in you ignore mirrors and inverses.
> 
> (For my EP list see signature)



Ok. That's not that bad.


----------

